# hickory stave



## dbcoopersurvivd (Oct 21, 2009)

i am building a bow out of a piece of hickory which i have split myself. i was a little concerned about slight discoloration of the stave and its sturdiness. for example, the normal hickory wood is whitish in color, but there are areas which are darker brown, and some areas are almost yellow. i was wondering what this meant and if it can pose a problem, i.e., loss of strength or tension/compression? the areas which are brown and yellow are quite noticeable and distinct from the white hickory wood.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

visit the bow forum on wildwoodsurvival. Sorry do not have the link, google should find it.
johnep


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

You can also try here: http://www.primitivearcher.com/smf/index.php/board,2.0.html . I know hickory heartwood can be brown, but I am not sure about the yellow or if you want all sapwood(the white wood) in a bow. I have yet to make one but want to.


----------



## dbcoopersurvivd (Oct 21, 2009)

cool. thanks for directing me


----------

